# Halloween Wars on Food Network



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

New 4 ep show debuts on 10/2 - Looks like fun. I'm gonna check it out.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/47...es-rob-zombie-rl-stine-and-pair-scream-queens


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kind of like Face Off, but you get to eat the creations afterwards


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Kind of like Face Off, but you get to eat the creations afterwards


I don't think a person could have eaten (as much as I would've liked to) the creations in Face Off, as they were mostly made out of silicone and latex and would probably make you sick.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up will be watching this for sure. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oohh. i can't wait! I'm gonna mark it on my calander!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see R.L. Stine on this! I used to worship that guy! Well...I still do!


----------

